# diy rimless 10g



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

this is a small project i have been working on. it's a 10g top fin that i ripped the trim off. the stand is actually made to fit a 60p ada so it is based off of a ada design. i plan on replacing this tank with a 60p after x-mas. 








inside the stand








putting the dirt in








added the rocks








started to plant some b. japonica
















the light is temp but seems to be working ok..









it currently has 5 otto's and 3 cardinal's i want to add 6 more cardinal's with the tank upgrade.


----------



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

some more pic's i have uploaded..
















happy tetras!
















this is where all my shrimps went??

















thats all for now...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful. This one's gonna be a winner


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice tank, really inspires. What kind of light and lamp is that? And are you adding any ferts to it?


----------



## coseal (Jul 31, 2008)

harshal1992 said:


> Nice tank, really inspires. What kind of light and lamp is that? And are you adding any ferts to it?


thanks, the light is a cheepie that i had in the garage http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203213-1373-FL-300PDQ12&lpage=none with a screw in 13watt cfl. i have one of these on order tho http://www.current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html it supposedly has individual reflectors ill post some pics when it gets here.


----------



## nirutlee (Dec 6, 2007)

beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool ... I like light from lamps ... It's more cool than cover with fluorescent


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great looking!!

Have you had any problems from removing the trim i.e. leaking or cracking?


----------



## jay973 (Aug 14, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------

